# Menopur 1200 not in fridge Before mixing...



## Notthereyet (Mar 28, 2011)

I.'ve just started menopur 1200 and seen it says on the box that prior to mixing it should be in the fridge- ours has been in a room out of sunlight at max temp 15degrees. Does this mean it won't work and how likely is that?

Thanks

Notthereyet
(very stressed about this as don't want to spend £500 to replace it unnecessarily )


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh dear - sorry you are stressed. 

The data sheet does say this I am afraid.....I don't have any information to go against this - the only other thing you can do is ask your local pharmacist (or you) to telephone Ferring medicines information 01753 214 845 to ask if they have any data on file on stability out of the fridge. The companies often do have information for fridge ''accidents''.


''Prior to reconstitution, store in a refrigerator at 2۫C - 8۫C. Do not freeze. Keep in the original container in order to protect from light.
After reconstitution, the solution may be stored for a maximum of 28 days at room temperature, not more than 25°C. Do not freeze''.


----------



## Notthereyet (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for reply, think I might just part with the money ( painful as it is!) and get some more! The stress isnt good for me and I can't be sure by the sounds of things!

Thanks again, will try getting on Monday.

Sarah x


----------

